# Mismatch on gssapi.h in different paths



## Michael-O (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi folks,

I am trying to compile *libneon* with a few custom patches without tampering with the port with enabled SSL and GSS-API support. When the configure script includes all necessary bits for OpenSSL it includes *-I/usr/local/include*. The GSS-API support does not work anymore because GCC search for gssapi/gssapi.h in /usr/local/include instead of /usr/include.

I have diffed both files in those directories and they are tremendously different. I tried on two system with *uname -a*

```
FreeBSD blnn719x.ww004.siemens.net 8.3-STABLE FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE #19: Tue Jun 19 13:51:59 CEST 2012     root@blnn719x.ww004.siemens.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BLNN719X  i386
```

I have installed a separate 8.3 system in VirtualBox and had not problems with that.

How can I locate that error/mismatch?


----------



## Michael-O (Jul 25, 2012)

SirDice,

thanks for the update. I am not able to edit the initial post.


----------



## Michael-O (Jul 25, 2012)

Folks, 

I was able to solve this issue by examining the port and the config.log there. I had to add --with-libs=/usr/local to avoid overlapping of /usr/local and /usr.

Though, I would really like to know the reason, so I leave this one open.


----------

